# A week in the city with a lead foot and lots of traffic :)



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Watch it that old timing belt will snap.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

All I can say is: yep even with my Eco it results in the same!!! for city driving thus I feel like I bought the wrong car at times for my city driving.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Gator said:


> Watch it that old timing belt will snap.


Soon....


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

What city? I can't even get my ECO MT down that low, even in Boston while I was visiting my parents. Driving out of Boston at rush hour I still got mid-20s for MPG.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I personally would never have bought a CTD for any type of daily city driving.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

i do a lot of city driving with the cruze and i have absolutely never never been that low. lowest my graph shows is like 31.5 mpg in the city


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

That's nuts! I am a bad lead foot driver, but I've never seen a 17 average. Heck, I've never seen an average below 30!!!


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> That's nuts! I am a bad lead foot driver, but I've never seen a 17 average. Heck, I've never seen an average below 30!!!


He did say lead foot!! It looks like he's not BS'n.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

My CTD gets about 22 mpg city if I'm careful so I use it mostly for trips where it excels, 44-50 mpg. My city car is a BMW 740i, 4200 lbs, V8, scary fast acceleration, and it still gets 18 mpg. I guess that's why the 2017 CTD will have a 1.6 and weight reduction.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

That's nuts. I wouldn't consider myself "lead" foot, but even with moderately aggressive city driving it's a rare day I average less than 28 mpg.



MOTO13 said:


> I personally would never have bought a CTD for any type of daily city driving.


Agreed. I bought mine when my wife was commuting 53 miles one way all highway. That has changed now, and the car commutes only 10 miles one way, only 6 highway, but it seems to be enough to keep it running well. I still average about 30 mpg during commuting, however.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

He averaged 17 for the last 25 miles he drove when he took the picture... it's not his overall average for the tank.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

MilTownSHO said:


> He averaged 17 for the last 25 miles he drove when he took the picture... it's not his overall average for the tank.


The only time I've seen a 25 mile average below 20 MPG was after my dealership changed the HVAC box. They let my car idle to heat the engine up to verify the stinch was gone.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> He averaged 17 for the last 25 miles he drove when he took the picture... it's not his overall average for the tank.


I'm referring to that as well. I rarely see it go below 26-28 mpg, it's usually hanging out around 30.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

So, it basically consisted of this for a week:

1. Start car. 
2. Get out on road and floor it.
3. Stop at red light for 5 minutes.
4. Floor it until I get to the next red light.
5. Stop at red light for 5 minutes.
6. Floor it until I get to the next red light.
7. Stop at red light for 5 minutes.
8. Floor it until I get to the next red light.
9. Stop at red light for 5 minutes.
10. Floor it until I get to my next destination.
11. Shut car off.

Repeat.


----------

